# Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter books by Laurell K. Hamilton



## Ol' Fartsy (Nov 27, 2011)

I am wondering if any women (or men) are into the Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter books by Laurell K. Hamilton? The author is good. I, as a guy, like Mrs. Hamilton's work. I got into her a bit late (reading Bloody Bones [#5] first). My regular doctor gave them to me because she wasn't into the vampire genre thing. I, on the other hand, tend to be more open minded about fantasy. If you have read any of Laurell K. Hamilton, what do you think? And if you haven't, might I suggest reading her.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey there.

 My good friend LOVES Laurell K. Hamilton. She is always telling me to read her books, so I've got the first Vampire Hunter book sitting nice and snug between a few other books of mine waiting to be read. If you do like them, you should try J.R Ward's Black Dagger Brotherhood series as well, if you haven't already. They are so very good. I've got so so many different people onto that series. Now they are very descriptive when it comes to intimacy between the couples. But if you like Laurell K. Hamilton, you should be okay with that sort of thing. ;0)


----------



## Ol' Fartsy (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll give J.R Ward a try then.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 27, 2011)

I hope you like it. The first book is called Dark Lover. :0)


----------



## Korrie (Nov 28, 2011)

I enjoyed this series and found Anita a very likeable character, though so far have only read up to the Harlequin. I really enjoyed the earlier books and would recommend them to anyone with an interest in all things vampy. Sadly I wasn't much of a fan of the more recent books which I thought had moved from being action to romance novels - not that I have anything against the genre, just in this case it wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## moderan (Nov 28, 2011)

Abysmal.


----------



## Leyline (Nov 28, 2011)

moderan said:


> Abysmal.



Agreed. And the later ones aren't 'romance' -- they're porn. Not 'erotica' -- porn. The plots are simply excuses for one overlong graphic sex scene after another, and the entire novelty revolves around 'what combination of vampire/werewolf/demon/zombie S&M gang-bang action can we justify to 'save the world' this time?' It was unintentionally hilarious at first, then got flat-out boring.

No offense if you're a big vampire/werewolf/demon/zombie gang-bang fan, of course. Whatever floats your boat.


----------

